# [VLC] problème emerge ! installation

## thibotus01

Je reprend mon autre post en réponse, que je créé ici :

Bonjour, 

Moi je fais un emerge -av vlc 

et impossible de récuperer les paquets, il essaye à plusieur endroit pour ce paquet : 

Fichier « vlc-patches-32.tar.bz2 » inexistant. 

A chaque fois, erreur 404. 

Et la sur : 

--10:02:44-- ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/vlc-patches-32.tar.bz2

Il bloque sur : ==> PASV ... 

Conclusion, il peut pas continuer, et impossible d'installer VLC :/Last edited by thibotus01 on Tue Feb 13, 2007 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thibotus01

Comme m'a dit GamEs, j'ai fais un emerge --sync pour resyncrho, il ma trouvé 5 nouvelles dépendances en refaisant ensuite un emerge -av vlc

Mais à l'install de VLC j'ai ca maintenant :

```

10:36:21 (809.28 KB/s) - « /usr/portage/distfiles/vlc-patches-36.tar.bz2 » sauvegardé [11233/11233]

>>> md5 files   ;-) vlc-0.8.6-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) vlc-0.8.6_p18636.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-vlc-0.8.6_p18636

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-vlc-0.8.6-r1

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) vlc-0.8.6_p18636.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) vlc-patches-36.tar.bz2

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib64/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.6 not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib64/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-debug-2.6 not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with unicode in your USE
```

Et là je ne comprend pas non plus   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

```

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with unicode in your USE

```

Comme le port-salut c'est marqué dessus  :Laughing: 

Sinon peus-tu changer le titre de ton topic pour le mettre aux normes du forum?

----------

## Alexis

rajoute unicode dans tes use et réemerge wxgtk  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> You need to emerge wxGTK with unicode in your USE

 

Bah euh ... c'est pourtant gentiment expliqué ^^.

Soit tu rajoutes "unicode" dans ton USE de ton make.conf, soit dans le package.use  :Wink: .

Si tu ne comprends pas ce que je dis, tu devrais aller matter la doc de portage, je t'assure que c'est la base de gentoo  :Wink: 

EDIT : roh c'te double grillage! :'(

----------

## thibotus01

Je débute... ^^, en tapant mon erreur sur Google, j'ai trouvé ca :

USE=unicode emerge wxGTK

En effet, j'avais le meme problème avec un autre paquet. C'est entrain de tourner...

Je tiens a remarquer que l'install de VLC est extremement long ! (75 ebuilds), j'ai commencé hier a minuit, puis laissé tourné la nuit lol.

----------

## thibotus01

Erf, ca na pas résolu, meme erreur... :s

----------

## nykos

75 ebuilds pour vlc ?

ça fait un peu beaucoup je trouve

t'as déjà une interface graphique ?

USE=unicode emerge wxGTK   n'est pas vraiment une solution

il te fait utiliser le fichier /etc/portage/package.use pour que ce soit permanent, sinon à la prochaine mise-à-jour du système il te le recompilera sans je pense

----------

## thibotus01

Non pas d'interface graphique... Je ne peux qu'en ligne de commande. J'ai suivi le HOW TO sur : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_VLC_media_player

----------

## nykos

et tu veux vraiment vlc sans interface graphique ?

car à mon avis les 75 paquets c'est sûrement une interface graphique !

----------

## thibotus01

Je ne peux pas avoir d'interface graphique, c'est un dédié chez ovh sous gentoo...

Sur le HOW TO, je viens de voir :

echo "x11-libs/wxGTK unicode" >> /etc/portage/package.use

Mais idem... Pourtant ca la bien rajouté dans le package.useLast edited by thibotus01 on Tue Feb 13, 2007 10:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Faut d'abord recompiler wxgtk avec le flag unicode avant de relancer l'emerge de vlc hein...

EDIT : ça sert à quoi VLC sur un serveur dédié OVH dont tu ne verras jamais l'écran?  :Confused: Last edited by Temet on Tue Feb 13, 2007 10:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nykos

cette commande t'as mis ce qu'il fallait dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.use

mais maintenant faut lui spécifier que tu veux pas de dépendance graphique je pense

tu modifies ce fichier et après "unicode" tu ajoute  -X  pour enlever les dépendances graphiques

----------

## thibotus01

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : ça sert à quoi VLC sur un serveur dédié OVH dont tu ne verras jamais l'écran? 

 

Pour streamer   :Cool: 

nykos :

Après avoir editer le package.use donc, j'ai refais : emerge -av x11-libs/wxGTK

Et ensuite emerge -av vlc

Mais idem... meme probleme :s

----------

## Alexis

Pourquoi tu veux avoir le support wxwindows alors ? C'est ça l'interface graphique

----------

## kopp

Peut-etre que si tu ne veux pas d'interface graphique, la bonne idée serait d'avoir -X dans la variable USE.

Au pire seulement pour vlc :

```
echo "media-video/vlc -X -wxwindows" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## thibotus01

Pour ne pas tout écraser ou mélanger, j'ai ca dans mon package.use :

media-video/vlc X a52 alsa dts dvd ffmpeg mp3 mpeg win32codecs ncurses opengl sdl skins truetype wxwindows xv

x11-libs/wxGTK unicode -X

Donc si je ne veux pas d'interface graphique ? mais bon, ca ne sert plus a rien, vu que jai deja presque tout compiler... :s

Au final c'est pour stream du .flv vers du flux WMV :

 vlc -vvv input_stream --sout '#transcode{vcodec=DIV3,vb=256,scale=1,acodec=mp3,ab=32,channels=2}:std{access=mmsh,mux=asfh,dst=:8080}'

----------

## Temet

Bah ça ne sert à rien ... à part que t'as foutu un beau merdier sur ton serveur!

----------

## kopp

Regarde ma réponse précédente : il faut que tu changes la ligne concernant vlc dans ton package.use en remplaçant X et wxwindows en -X -wxwindows

----------

## Tuxicomane

Et ensuite tu recompiles avec emerge -uDNavt world.

C'est plus propre que le faire un par un à la main, et c'est automatique  :Wink: 

Edit HS : @ kopp, wow bientôt 2000 posts ! J'ai encore beaucoup à faire pour y arriver :p

----------

## thibotus01

J'ai donc modifié comme tu as dis kopp,

Mais Tuxicomane, pourquoi faire ca ? emerge -uDNavt world

Je ne comprend pas...

Et d'ailleur il me dit direct :

ValueError: ['dev-db/mysql', 'virtual/mysql']

Mais maintenant que j'ai edité le package.use, il faut refaire quoi ? Puisqu'il me donné la meme erreur !

----------

## kopp

fais un man emerge si tu ne comprends pas la raison :

ça va refaire tout ton système avec les modifications apportées par le changement de USE (d'où le -N)

un emerge --ask --depclean peut etre une bonne idée après, ainsi qu'un revdep-rebuild

HS : Tuxicomane : eh ouais, on a la classe ou on ne l'a pas...

Je vais juste éviter de poster un message débile pour fêter ce numero 2000  :Wink: 

----------

## thibotus01

Bon je ne vais rien faire de tout ca, ca va etre trop la merde après... En plus c'est du Made In OVH, doit yavoir des choses à pa toucher.

Finalement j'ai refais un emerge -av vlc

Et ca a l'air de passer, j'ai du mettre "-skins" puisque j'ai enlever l'interface graphique.

----------

## Temet

Méfie toi kopp, y avait un topic y pas longtemps à apparemment le package.provided il en a plein la gueule chez OVH :/

----------

## GaMeS

 *thibotus01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comme m'a dit GamEs[...]
> 
> 

 

Rooh t'aurais pu respecter la casse  :Wink: 

 *thibotus01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne peux pas avoir d'interface graphique, c'est un dédié chez ovh sous gentoo... 
> 
> 

 

Arf, les Gentoo-ovh ... c'est le mal quand même, ils bidouillent sans trop connaitre les install ... il ont leur propre dépôts etc...

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peut-etre que si tu ne veux pas d'interface graphique, la bonne idée serait d'avoir -X dans la variable USE. 
> 
> 

 

Et même au pire, un petit visionage du /etc/make.conf serais pas de refus, et mettre le -X pour un serveur en USEFLAG ça peut être pas mal.

----------

## thibotus01

De toute facon, en lancant la ligne de commande, dans tout le patacaisse, j'ai :

[00000222] main stream output error: stream chain failed for `transcode{vcodec=DIV3,vb=256,scale=1,acodec=mp3,ab=32,channels=2}:std{access=mmsh,mux=asfh,dst=:8080}'

:s... Enfin ca va me prendre plus la tête qu'autre chose, je désinstalle....   :Crying or Very sad:  et le problème est : comment tout désinstaller vlc proprement ? lol ^^

----------

## Tuxicomane

man emerge  :Wink: 

Ou la doc Gentoo sinon :p

----------

## thibotus01

ouch   :Shocked: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Bon, pour désinstaller c'est l'option -C, ou --unmerge , de emerge.   :Very Happy: 

Après tu peux aussi virer les dépendances devenues inutiles avec emerge -a --depclean, mais par pitié, vérifies le nom des paquets un par un avant d'autoriser l'unmerge  :Smile: 

----------

## _droop_

Comme dit dans le manuel, pour ne pas avoir de problème :

```
emerge -aDNuv world

emerge -a depclean

revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## thibotus01

Je voudrais pas supprimer des choses d'OVH, ou supprimer des choses importantes... Je m'y connais pas assez.

Je vais demander leur infogérence pour qu'il m'enlève tout bien.

----------

